# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Misdirección

## Jaime

No sabia en donde poner este tema, finalmente he decidido ponerlo en teoría. Quizás está en otro lado del foro, pero he usado el buscador y no he encontrado nada parecido.
Bueno a lo que vamos, el otro dia en youtube vi este video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voAntzB7EwE

Me quede bastante flipado, y creo que este video muestra una buena explicacion práctica de lo que es la misdirección. No cuento nada del video para no estropearlo.
Espero que lo disfruteis.

----------


## Mistico

Pues a mi me ha misdireccionado totalmente...No digo nada más tampoco para no estropearle el video a quien no lo haya visto aún.

Un ejemplo para los No creyentes en la fuerza de la misdirección...


Un saludo  :)

----------


## zarkov

Yo tengo una opinión extraña sobre este vídeo: creo que es ventajista.
Resulta difícil opinar sin decir algo sobre él, así que dejaré que se vea sin dar muchos detalles pero doy mi opinión.

Si cuando se realiza un efecto digo: "mira por la ventana a esas dos mulatas (¡que fijación tengo yo con las mulatas!   :Lol:  ) con las ... al aire" y los espectadores miran a su espalda y mientras, yo hago lo que tengo que hacer...
No es la idea que tengo sobre missdirection (o como se diga). Es la impresión que he tenido con este video. No es que exista una zona a la vista en penumbra, no, es otra cosa. No veo mucha sicología en ello. Es una opinión para debatir.

----------


## Rafa505

Aparte de que cuando se cambian de lo que sea no sale en pantalla, que será otra cosa pero misdirection creo que no, quiero preguntaros una cosa, ¿se supone que hay que darse cuenta de los cambios o es que la gracia del video está en que no los ves?, y otra cosa, ¿esto es parte de un documental?, es que vi una vez uno que trataba este tipo de cosas y salía el mono por ahí de vez en cuando.

----------


## guilledc

Coincido con la idea de que no es el concepto de misdirection al que deberiamos apuntar nosotros, dado que las circunstancias en que se realiza es completa y absolutamente distinta a la nuestra.

Pero no deja de ser interesante el video y se podrian sacar algunas conclusiones sobre la forma de observar que tiene uno y como da por sentado cosas que en realidad son falsas.

Una vez que pase un poco mas de tiempo, para darle oportunidad a otros usuarios de verlo, seria interesante volver a hablarlo con un poco mas de profundidad.

Por lo menos a mi me interesa, dado que soy un amante de la parte teorica de nuestro arte (aunque que sea un amante no signifique que sea un conocedor a ultranza  :roll: )

Abrazos

----------


## trasobo

La verdad que yo tampoco lo considero misdirection, popriamente dicho, ya que entiendo por misdirection el desviar la atención del espectador con un gesto o un movimeinto hacia un determinado punto para cubrir un movimiento, pero siendo "todo" visible.

Y en el video, creo que más bien te dirigen la atención con el enfoque a donde quieren..UN juego de cámara vamos. Aunque hay que reconcer que es curioso; al acabar el juego me parecia raro algo de lo que habia visto: el fondo sobre todo. Pero si no llegan a decirlo no croe que me hubieses fijado en las prendas la verdad 8)  8) 

Un saludo!

----------


## Jaime

Coindido con todas vuestras respuestas. Ya sé que no es la misdirección a la que teniamos que aspirar, pero tampoco sé muy bien como nombrarlo.
Lo que se viene a debatir en este tema es la capacidad de focalización del espectador, y el estudio del compartamiento de él mismo. Como se puede manipular para que nada haya cambiado para él. 
Es como lei una vez en un capítulo de magiapotagia de Tamariz, el concepto de provocar fallos en la memoria y disminuir la capacidad de fijación en la misma memoria. Aunque en el video se juegue con la cámara, creo que no se debería desperdiciar.
No sé si me se expresar, pero se que me entendeis a lo que me refiero.

Pero a que el experimento resulta curioso?

----------


## Cosomeister

Yo cuando lo vi me recordó mucho a un experimento que me encontré un día por internet hace ya bastante tiempo.

En el experimento en cuestión salía un montón de gente con camisetas blancas y negras pasándose unas pelotas de baloncesto unos a otros. Te pedían que contaras las veces que el grupo de personas con camiseta blanca se pasaban el balón. Después te preguntaban el número de pases y te hacían una pregunta extra. ¿Qué animal ha pasado por la pantalla?. Si volvías a ver el vídeo se veía claramente un gorila (parecido al que se ve en el vídeo de las cartas) paseándose por la escena tranquilamente y sin que tú te enteres al estar concentrado en la gente que va de blanco.

En Brainiac, el programa de Cuatro, salió algo muy similar hace un par de semanas en el que un grupo de personas se pasaban unas maletas.

No sé si todo esto será misdirection o no pero sí es cierto que es muy curioso y seguro que se puede aprovechar de algún modo.

----------


## cuenk

Es curioso, pero también opino que no es un buen ejemplo de misdirección. Esto se produce porque los elementos que se cambian son totalmente secundarios, incluso se podría prescindir de ellos, nuestra mente ni siquiera los ha tenido en cuenta el empezar el video ya que toda la atención se centra en la baraja. En un juego de cartas por ejemplo, si necesitas modificar algun elemento del juego, una carta que hay en la mesa por ejemplo, desde que la carta aparece en escena el espectador la tiene presente y cualquier variación se hace mucho más evidente.

----------


## The Black Prince

Es muy interesantte, pero estoy deacuerdo con zarkov.Juegan con ventaja y mucha, sobretodo con el tema de la camara.Además almenos los colores de las camisetas no oscuros para que no te des cuenta.

----------


## DrkHrs

Pues en general creo que estamos todos de acuerdo, no es misdirección. Podríamos considerarlo un experimento sobre como funciona nuestra mente, sobre como percibimos las cosas o sobre nuestra capacidad de atención.... Sobre cualquier cosa que querais, pero no sobre misdirección. 
La misdirección es otra cosa. Con una frase, o un gesto conseguir que alguien que está mirando una baraja deje de mirar por un segundo y no luego no recuerde ese momento. Eso, en el video no lo hacen.
Eso si, como curiosidad está bastante bien.

----------


## Jaime

Bueno si no es misdirección, ¿cómo lo podríamos llamar?

----------


## guilledc

> Bueno si no es misdirección, ¿cómo lo podríamos llamar?



Creo que nos referimos que no es misdireccion en el sentido estricto que le damos nosotros en nuestro uso.

No quiere decir que no sea una especie de control de la atencion y a la que se pudiera tambien llamar de esa manera.....

Hay ocasiones en las que para una rama de estudio un termino tiene una aceptacion y para otras el mismo termino tiene un significado diferente, o mejor dicho, mas estricto.

Por ej. y sin pensar demasiado se me ocurre "robo y hurto" solemos usarlos como sinonimos y los abogados dan una diferencia importantisima a los dos terminos.

Saludos

----------


## letang

> Bueno si no es misdirección, ¿cómo lo podríamos llamar?


Lo podemos llamar "percepción selectiva".
El hilo argumental te hace fijarte detenidamente en un detalle, al prestar toda tu atención a ese foco todo lo circundante desaparece. Está siendo visto, pero no está siendo percibido.

Si tu estás en un bar hablando con un amigo oirás a los que hablan en la mesa de al lado, pero como estás pendiente a tu amigo, no estarás "escuchando" al de la otra mesa. Oirás el sonido pero no procesarás esa información en tu cerebro, así que si más tarde te preguntan de qué estaban hablando los de al lado, no lo sabrás, porque tu foco de atención estaba en otro sitio.

En este caso tu foco de atención esta en la carta, por lo que un dato tan "irrelevante" como el color de la ropa pasará inadvertido.

Muchas veces me ha paassdo una cosa que seguro que a ustedes también les habrá pasado.
Llevaba todo el día con una chica, toda la mañana, todo el mediodía... por la tarde fuimos a una fiesta y la perdí, entonces quise buscarla y pensé "¿cómo iba vestida?" y no me acordaba...
En otras ocasiones, si te sorprende una persona y la analizas, te fijas en cómo va vestido y todo, pero si no prestas atención, hay muchos detalles que no captas porque no los necesitas.

Esto lo estamos trabajando mucho en una asignatura sobre el ambeinte corporativo.
Estamos machacando mucho el tema de las percepciones. "Norberg-Schulz, Intenciones en arquitectura".

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por Jaime
> 
> Bueno si no es misdirección, ¿cómo lo podríamos llamar?
> 
> 
> Lo podemos llamar "percepción selectiva".
> El hilo argumental te hace fijarte detenidamente en un detalle, al prestar toda tu atención a ese foco todo lo circundante desaparece. Está siendo visto, pero no está siendo percibido.
> 
> Si tu estás en un bar hablando con un amigo oirás a los que hablan en la mesa de al lado, pero como estás pendiente a tu amigo, no estarás "escuchando" al de la otra mesa. Oirás el sonido pero no procesarás esa información en tu cerebro, así que si más tarde te preguntan de qué estaban hablando los de al lado, no lo sabrás, porque tu foco de atención estaba en otro sitio.
> ...


Eso creo... que es el grado de alcohol.Por cierto que estudias?

----------


## letang

Bueno, aquel día no bebí demasiado  :Wink1: 

Estudio Diseño Industrial por la rama de Identidad Corporativa.

----------


## Jaime

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. 
Este tema me parece muy interesante.



> En este caso tu foco de atención esta en la carta, por lo que un dato tan "irrelevante" como el color de la ropa pasará inadvertido.


Lo que tendriamos que estudiar es cómo conseguir hacer esos datos irrelevantes convertirlos en efectos mágicos.

----------


## Mago Manè

Letang mas dejao chafao  :shock: 

con gente asi cada dia me gusta mas estar por aqui

----------


## mago alcala

Donde está la missdiretion?? ...igual me he perdido.

----------


## magomigue

de misdirection nada de nada...mas bien timo....creo que hay que mover el video a cambalache porque de teoria tiene mas bien poco

un saludo

----------


## Iván Manso

Es la Misdiretcion que inventó David Blane. Cortó este plano, la cámara la dirijo hacia la puesta de Sol tan bonita que tenemos hoy mientras hago la trampa y así la gente desde casa dice: Oh! Es magia! 

Una técnica "muy mágica"

Un saludo

Iván Manso (Sin cortes)

----------


## DrkHrs

Pues tambien es cierto que sirve para que no nos fiemos de esos "juegos" increibles que están montados mediante diversos cambios de plano.

----------


## Jaime

> de misdirection nada de nada...mas bien timo....creo que hay que mover el video a cambalache porque de teoria tiene mas bien poco


Ya habiamos dicho que no era misdirección. Si tu no ves teoria en este hilo, lo siento. Pero lo que se discute es sobre la actitud de percepción del espectador ante un hecho. Como ha dicho letang y otros, solo se focaliza aquello que crees principal y no secundario. Pudiendo crear fallos en la memoria (p.ej: el cambio del tapete, aunque cambia radicalmente de color no lo asimilas como "dato").

Lo que me fastidia es que en vez de aportar algo al tema, lo criticas desvirtuandolo (lo que no me extrañaría nada que termine en cambalache), fastidiando la posibles buenas aportaciones. En vez de perder el tiempo y escribir una tonteria dedica algo de tiempo antes de escribir.
Sin animo de ofender.
Un Saludo.
Pd:



> Es la Misdiretcion que inventó David Blane


Estas seguro de que fue David Blaine?, ya sabemos que nos cae mal, pero no le pongas un logro tan grande para él  :Lol:  . Lo has llamado misdireccion? :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Este corte pertenece a un estupendo documental televisivo (lo echaron en españa en norecuerdo qué cadena) en la que hacen un análisis de la percepción de las cosas.

Si os fijáis, cunado nos muestran cómo han hecho todos los cambios hay un gorila al fondo. Esto es porque durante todo el documental aparece en muchas escenas, pero casi nadie se da cuenta porque la atención está en otro sitio..

El documental es cojonudo!

----------


## magomigue

en ningun momento mi intencion ha sido la de insultar o faltar el respeto...si se piensa que mi comentario anterior a estado fuera de lugar pido a algun moderador que lo quite pero no ha sido la intencion...solo era una opinion, lo que queria decir es que lo que es teoria es la misdirection y no creo que sea magia los cortes de camara ni los enfoques en los que no se dejan ver partes de la zona que interesa...solo era una opinion que creo que deberia aver especificado. 

un saludo 

P.D:no me ha ofendido...mejor las cosas claras no?  

P.D:esto iva para el comentario de jaime, esque no me salia el quote no se porque..

----------


## El Munir

La verdad,yo no se nada del Misdirection mas alla de los enfiles,pero lo que mas me preocupa es la capacidad del ojo de detectar movimiento aunque la atencion no este centrada en el.

Saludos

----------


## letang

> lo que queria decir es que lo que es teoria es la misdirection


¿Sólo la missdirection es teoría? Pues que teoría más pequeña tendría la magia...
Creo que cualquier aprendizaje que podamos tener sobre la psicología es bueno para la magia. Habrán conocimietnos psicológicos muy alejados de la magia, pero yo creo que este es bastante tangencial.

Aunque después no sepamos cómo aplicarlos o no sepamos de qué nos pueden servir, creo que es algo muy interesante que conviene tener en cuenta.
Fíjate que puede servir incluso para crear la presentación de un juego.




> y no creo que sea magia los cortes de camara ni los enfoques en los que no se dejan ver partes de la zona que interesa...


No sé si has visto el vídeo entero...
Hay muchos comentarios en Youtube diciendo lo tonto que es el vídeo porque cambia la baraja fuera de plano.
Esa gente después tiene que disculparse por no haberse dado cuenta de lo realmente importante.
Están sucediendo cambios de color aparentemente muy significativos pero que no estás captando porque no estabas pendiente de esa información, el juego de la baraja es simplemente la excusa para que sigas la atención a algo, pero no es lo importante del vídeo.

Hablando de la aplicación de esta técnica en magia, para que veáis que sí que tiene sentido:
En el congreso de magia MAGIALDIA Vitoria 2006, en la gala internacional salió un mago de escena que fue increíble.
Salía vestido de cantante de ópera y empezaban a suceder cosas mágicas.
El tío llevaba pajarita, pero al rato se miraba, y la pajarita había desaparecido. Así que sacaba otra y se la colocaba.
Al rato, volvía a mirarse y de nuevo no estaba la pajarita, así que se colocaba otra. Así como 5 veces.
Al final, se miraba el pie ¡Y LE FALTABA UN ZAPATO!
Y nadie se había dado cuenta de cuándo se había quedado sin zapato porque era un elemento que estaba fuera del foco de atención.
¡Fue espectacular! y como véis, tiene una gran relación con lo que sale en este vídeo, y en este caso no había cambios de plano, era todo puro "control de la atención".

----------


## Rafa505

Una pregunta, ¿y si ese mago/cantante de ópera sale al escenario sin zapato directamente?, me explico, los cantantes de ópera se supone que llevan zapatos, no creo que nadie se fije en los zapatos del mago si él desvía la atención, bueno, pues si ese mago sale sin zapato, no hace falta que se lo quite en la actuación, y al final descubre que no lleva zapato, el público entiende que al principio llevaba zapato porque es lo normal y ve magia, creo que se asemeja a lo que dice Ascanio de que el público ve una acción y completa el gesto, lo del fumador que saca el cigarrillo y el mechero y el público deduce que lo enciende. No se si se entiende muy bien lo que intento explicar, espero que sí.

----------


## letang

Rafa505, para crear un efecto mágico hay que dejar claras las condiciones inciales y las finales.

Si sale a escena sin zapato pero nadie se fija, cuando lo haga desaparecer la gente podrá pensar "a lo mejor salió sin él". Y más que razonar la desaparición pueden razonar el "lleva todo el tiempo sin el zapato y no me he dado cuenta".

Por tanto si quiere hacer desaparecer su zapato, primero tendrá que mostrar que lo lleva puesto pero claro, no diciendo "mira, llevo zapatos", sino simplemente dando dos puntadas en el suelo como un baile de claket te hace mirar por medio segundo al zapato y, si posteriormente desaparece, podrás contrastar con la situación inicial de que el zapato realmente estaba ahí y tendrás la seguridad de que ha desaparecido.

O simplemente si en algún momento de la rutina se cae algo al suelo y el mago mira ese objeto, ya está enfocando a los zapatos, ya entran dentro del campo de visión sin que nadie esté haciendo referencia a ellos.

Lo mismo con la pajarita, primero tiene que hacer un gesto como ajustársela para que la gente note su presencia y se cree la situación inicial. Después a mtiad de la rutina sólo tendrá que mirarse el cuello y quedarse con cara extrañada para que el público entienda que falta la pajarita.

----------


## BusyMan

> Si sale a escena sin zapato pero nadie se fija, cuando lo haga desaparecer la gente podrá pensar "a lo mejor salió sin él". Y más que razonar la desaparición pueden razonar el "lleva todo el tiempo sin el zapato y no me he dado cuenta".


Por eso mismo Norbert Ferré "baila" unos pasos de claquet según sale a escena  :Wink1:

----------


## zarkov

En principio creo que nadie ha expuesto opiniones fuera de tono o que puedan ser señaladas por falta de buenos modos, así que lo que creo que está fuera de lugar son las recriminaciones a éste o aquél por decir lo que piensa (y desde luego creo que nadie ha de pedir disculpas por decir lo que piensa).

La percepción humana en general se caracteriza por la capacidad de discriminación que pone en práctica a la hora de evaluar o de analizar los estímulos externos, es su gran potencia. El reconocimiento de patrones genéricos (sobre todo visuales) es la gran ventaja competitiva de que disponen los seres vivos que están en la parte más alta de la pirámide evolutiva. Soltado este coñazo que puede que no comparta mucha gente, diré que pienso que yo he discriminado todos aquellos fenómenos (cambios de colores, cambios de plano, etc.) que no tenían que ver con mi horizonte de percepción e interés. ¿Significa eso que el vídeo me ha engañado? A mí me parece que no, pero es mi opinión. Para ser rápido en la percepción hay que ser rápido en la discriminación de estímulos supérfluos.

Yo lo calificaba de ventajista en el sentido mágico, que de eso va este foro. Y en el sentido psicológico tampoco lo veo para tirar cohetes porque realmente si nos centramos en los aspectos mágicos perdemos la percepción de conjunto (por eso creo que es tramposo).
Imaginemos que se pone en un foro de arquitectura algún vídeo con un efecto mágico que involucre a cuatro torres en las que aparecen y desaparecen personas en varias ventanas. Los arquitectos pondrán su horizonte de interés en la estructura de las torres, su distribución o Dios sabe en qué.

Aplicable a lo que nos interesa a nosotros, no sé, a mí me parece que no, pero esto sí que es una opinión.

----------


## Némesis

El otro día, estaba en la clase de Gabi, se me acercó, tomó la baraja y me dijo:

"Te iré pasando cartas una por una. Dime si ves alguna carta repetida, ¿de acuerdo?". Él procede. Efectivamente, creí ver alguna carta repetida entre las que me iba pasando. De hecho, creí ver más de una repetida.

"Qué, ¿hay o no hay?"
"Sí, hay, unas cuantas" contesté yo.
"Pues no, no hay ninguna. ¿No te has dadio cuenta?"
"¿De qué?"
"¡¡¡Pues de que a media baraja los dorsos pasaban de ser rojos a azules y ni te has enterado!!!"

Evidentemente no me quería enseñar nada de magia, pero quería explicarme algo sobre la percepción humana. Este vídeo me ha recordado a esta anécdota, por eso os la cuento. ¿Aplicaciones a la magia? No sé, tal vez sí que sería un poco del llamado "efecto elefante". Pero vamos, curioso lo era...

----------


## Iván Manso

Sí, ese mismo efecto que comentas, Nemesis, lo vi realizado por Lance Burton en un documental, no recuerdo cuál. Yo también "piqué", y es que nuestro cerebro es muy fácil de engañar cuando se sabe cómo.

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## ExTrEm0

Eso mismo de los zapatos que dice Letang y que más tarde hace referencia Busyman con Norbert Ferré se lo vi precisamente a Norbert Ferré en directo y me lo tragué enterito. Es que ese tío es la hostia.

Sobre el vídeo pues nada más que añadir. Es interesante y eso.

Señor Irlandés, si nos puede dar el título de dicho documental sería fantástico para el disfrute de todos los presentes. Sin más, le deseo un buen día y que su rumbo se dirija directamente al guano:  

Fdo:  ExTrEm0

----------


## swaze

Vaya con el vídeo! puede que no sea misdirección propiamente dicho pero es un experimento la mar de interesante. 

Y al ver completo el vídeo no he podido evitar que me viniese a la cabeza el FP; creo que podría considerarse el mismo tipo de distracción.

Al que lo realiza le parece evidente (por lo menos cuando esta empezando) pero puedes llegar a hacer el truco con uno verde que el publico no se percatara.

Creo que el vídeo demuestra fielmente este concepto, no importa lo evidente que sea, lo importante es donde cree el publico que estará el truco, obviaran el resto de información que les llegue de forma automática e inconsciente.

P.D: me uno a la petición para que deis el nombre del documental en caso de que podáis y no  produzca problemas.

----------


## pepegyver

Yo lo siento mucho pero la midireccion no es esto, esto es un burdo cambio de camara , que asi  hace magia cualquiera...

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Es un clarisimo ejemplo de como; cuando te estas fijando en una cosa , no te puedes fijar en lo demas.

 Cada uno puede llamar a eso como quiera.

 Entiendo que a los que  se hayan dado cuenta de los cambios de color, les parezca una tontería

 Pero a mi sí me ha gustado porque no me he dado cuenta de ninguno de los cuatro cambios y me ha sorprendido. :shock:

----------


## letang

pepegyver, no te has enterado de la misa la mitad...
pero bueno, peor para ti... Si lees los comentarios anteriores quizá entiendas un poco más.

Si es un flameo pues nada... yo he picado :P

----------


## tincho´s15

la verdad que no se bien que es.. pero es exelente...  hasta que te lo explica. en mi caso.. no me di cuenta de todos los demas cambios.. xd

muy bueno

tincho

----------

